# turbo GA16DE owners? Opinions please...



## Dan9 (Sep 18, 2004)

...so my car is finally running well NA. I have mastered my pressure plate and am able to use the car the way I want to (aside from needing to put in my shortshifter and solidify the shifter stabilizer bracket...). The car also REALLY needs an LSD and also a FSTB again. I think I'll put a Phantom Grip or somesuch into an NX1600 box and swap that on sometime.

But all the same, it could use a little more power. It's fun to drive and has come a long way from stock, but I didn't want to shell out any more $$ for more NA power (cams, honing, ecu...).

So I started a turbo parts pile, and it's nearly complete. Still haven't decided on tuning route for that, yet. Will be a T25 setup, intercooled, 7-8 PSI to begin with.

Only thing I am hanging on is losing the response and drievability and...and..."car running well" goodness that I've got going on.

So encourage me! I'd like to hear about how driveable and responsive your systems are, overall fun factor, reliability, and compared to NA (or stock - before/after whatever).

Thanks guys.

D


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Dan9 said:


> ...so my car is finally running well NA. I have mastered my pressure plate and am able to use the car the way I want to (aside from needing to put in my shortshifter and solidify the shifter stabilizer bracket...). The car also REALLY needs an LSD and also a FSTB again. I think I'll put a Phantom Grip or somesuch into an NX1600 box and swap that on sometime.
> 
> But all the same, it could use a little more power. It's fun to drive and has come a long way from stock, but I didn't want to shell out any more $$ for more NA power (cams, honing, ecu...).
> 
> ...



They key here is proper fuel management! This is where JWT shines, people piss and moan that it takes them a while, they are expensive, they don't make the most power etc.... What they give you is a tune that is not only safe (assuming the supporting mods. are done correctly) but a car that has the drivability of an NA car that can be daily driven. My car runs and drives like a stock car, no hesitation, no hiccups, and gets decent gas mileage when I stay out of boost. 

My advice is to not cheap out, use OEM Nissan 370cc injectors, a 240sx MAF, and a JWT ecu and you will have a rock solid setup. 

I will say that turbo cars are always more problematic than stock simply because there are more parts and thus the more parts you have the more things can potentially go wrong. But if the setup is done correctly it simply means more frequent oil changes, plug changes/inspection,gapping, and running high octane fuel. If you are OK with this type of thing and can committ the $ for a good setup it is worth doing.


----------



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

i agree with wes on this one.. trust me on that...i have the hotshot turbo kit installed on mine. and i have basically reinstalled the kit and its other components twice to get it right becuase i didn't listen to the advice from wes and others. now ive learned alot the past 2 years which is great. when i build my next motor the only thing im gonna have to worry bout is how to get the car to stick to the ground lol.

fuel management is a deff must. don't mess around with that, and don't look for a cheap way out.. i see people are starting to go the stand alone route and thats fine. if you know how to do that.. but for those people who do not wanna have that much control, leave it up to the people who know their stuff.. JWT is a great company. theyve helped me out so much even when i had problems. as long as you take your time you want have problems.

when i installed my kit. the car ran perfectly. no boost leaks, my timing was 8 degrees idel was right on, my plugs were the right heat range and gap, and my boost controller was a relaible safe level 10psi. once you install the kit.. you will change it again and again fixing things that dont' look right, modifying it to make it better. im sure wes knows what i mean. 
good luck wit your setup, feel free to ask for help. thats what we are here for. 
ps. i have a set of oem 370cc injectors in a ga fuel rail if you need them.


----------



## Dan9 (Sep 18, 2004)

Thanks boys. I also have kid #3 on the way, due early May, and my lab is closing here so I have to look for another job come January...I will wait and see how things go for the rest of the driving season here.

I think that regardless of whether I turbo the car before next season or not, I'm going to finish getting together my kit, and do it eventually.

I also think that, given the fact that I don;t have a garage at my place, and a lot of responsibilities, I'm not going to get into tuning standalone, since I just won't have the time for all that. JWT FTW!!!

Lol my car has some torque steer and open diff silliness already, I can see how with turbo its gonna really need more help keeping that power to the ground.

One thing is for sure, I was having doubts a bit earlier this year about keeping the B13, but the more I drive it, the more I love it. It just keeps getting better and better. Every day I drive up to work at 4 in the morning, and it is a real rush just that 15 minutes in the driver's seat, in the curves wwwwooooohh!!!

D


----------

